# Color Quandry?



## Sixstardanes (Jan 27, 2010)

I made this lil guy and now he won't tell me what color he should be.

Any suggestions??


----------



## ohmt (Jan 27, 2010)

Bay Pinto


----------



## Mona (Jan 27, 2010)

Black or black pinto.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Jan 27, 2010)

blue roan pinto


----------



## Shari (Jan 27, 2010)

White, with a little silver on his lower legs and in his mane and tail.


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 28, 2010)

Buckskin tobiano!! With white butt, 4 socks and stripe down its face


----------



## maplegum (Jan 28, 2010)

Will you just stop it with all that talent girl! I just 'adore' this latest piece Rachel. It has so much expression. You amaze me.

My suggestion is for a grey/gray. That's what he is telling me.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jan 28, 2010)

Red roan appaloosa!

Deffinently Appy... I mean look at those brown spots... soo cute! lol


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 28, 2010)

Real nice suggestions - thanks!

He's a hard one.

Not 100% at this point but I have been debating Appie or maybe dappled grey.


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 29, 2010)

DAPPLE GREY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 29, 2010)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> Red roan appaloosa!
> Deffinently Appy... I mean look at those brown spots... soo cute! lol


Actually I do likethe coloration of this one you posted.

Yeah I really do!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rachel, listen to your own piece! He's telling you loud and clear he wants to be a beautiful shining white gray.









Who could be more appropriate than a white horse to deliver those romantic flowers? He's perfect for ladies who are sick and tired of waiting for the knight to figure it out.





Leia


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 1, 2010)

Leopard Appy??


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 1, 2010)

Silver bay (haha I just read the silver bay thread)


----------



## Ghosted (Feb 2, 2010)

Silver bay all the way.





That really is a nice model you made, and I like the added touch with the roses.


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 15, 2010)

Sooo???? Hows it comming


----------



## Miniv (Feb 18, 2010)

TOO CUTE!!!





He CANNOT be an Appy.......His tail is too long!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 18, 2010)

As a couple comissions came up the lil guy has taken a back seat so is unpainted.

So its still up in the air what he ends up being.

Currently I'm working on a cat figure for Karen of Honeypony that I'm doing in trade for old clippers she had as my pair died last year and I like to keep Saber clipped for his therapy visits..


----------



## Mominis (Feb 18, 2010)

Grey and white tobi!!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 21, 2010)

How adorable!! My vote is for gray. It just so happens I LOVE grays, LOL, but I think a gray that hasn't totally grayed out yet would be awesome--either a dapple gray or maybe more of a white body with some color still on the points. We have a 20 year old QH mare that is still silvery on her legs.


----------



## drk (Feb 21, 2010)

Leopard Appaloosa...


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 21, 2010)

I've actually already have made a leopard App...

Here of some pics of it


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 21, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## drk (Feb 21, 2010)

Sixstardanes said:


> I've actually already have made a leopard App...
> Here of some pics of it



OH MAN I LOVE THAT !!!!!!!!

I need one of them



:wub



:wub


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's one I made last year that Karen owns.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 22, 2010)

wow what talent you have

very nice work.

What about black pinto



blue eyes


----------



## drk (Feb 22, 2010)

They are really nice. You've Got Talent !!!!!


----------

